# motor mounts



## billyfrazier (Apr 18, 2008)

i need to repplace the motor mount directly behind the alternator on my 99 altima,is this hard i hear its easy,i replaced radiator,and alternator and all belts myself in a snap-kinds scared to attemt a mount-never have done before-any insidght appreciated


----------



## edortir6 (May 26, 2006)

Put a jack under the engine (use something like a wood block so you don't dent the oil pan). Jack up the engine just a little and loosen the screws. If I remember correctly my Sentra has 4 screws, two on the engine and two on the frame. If you take a good look at the mount and where it is bolted it should be easy.


----------



## mwawa1 (Sep 29, 2010)

As a novice, I just did this in replacing my water pump and although I failed to seal the water pump right, I did manage to get the new motor mount back on. You may have to undo one of the alternator brackets to get to the one bolt by itself, but that's pretty much it. I think all you need is the jack, the block of wood, and the 14 mm socket wrench with box wrench to keep the nut from spinning when you remove the screw although a pry bar can't hurt if you get out of alignment.


----------

